# Dual Citizen Aus and Pakistan visiting Pakistan



## niterid3r (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am a dual citizen of Australia and Pakistan. I have passports from both countries. 

I plan to visit Pakistan in next few weeks to visit my friends and family. The question I have is if I can use my both passports for Entry and exit 

For instances 
Use Australian passport to exit Australia and then use Pakistani Passport to Enter pakistan. 

Will there be any problem in doing that? I do understand Pakistani government asks you to get NICOP card.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

niterid3r said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a dual citizen of Australia and Pakistan. I have passports from both countries.
> 
> ...


I don't think so you will, have any problem. I think pakistan allows you to keep dual citizenship,For more info you can call pakistan immigration department.


Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll ask my Pakistani-Australian colleague who sits half a meter away from me and get back to you


----------



## niterid3r (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks alot guys. I am half confident that there would not be a problem..still wanted to be sure by asking someone who has gone through all that. Pak immigration advises you to get NICOP which i intend to apply and get diring during my visit to pakistan. They say if you have NICOP then you do not need pakisani passport or Visa to enter pakistan.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Per my friend:

Two scenarios : 

1- Valid NICOP, Valid Australian Passport, Expired or No Pakistani Passport --> Enter Pakistan on the Australian passport without a required visa


2- No NICOP, Valid Australian Passport, *Valid* Pakistani Passport --> Enter Pakistan on the Pakistani Passport


----------



## niterid3r (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks mate


----------

